# East Cape Fury coming Nov 2016



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats, I've always liked the looks of the Fury.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> After 21 long boat free months I finally was able to get on the list to have my personal East Cape built. Here's my options so far, please let me know anything you'd add or change.
> 
> Guide greenish color
> Mercury 60
> ...


Congrats man! I know the feeling... going boat-less is tough. I like the setup you have going, but would probably go with the Yamaha 70 or Suzuki 60 over the Merc. Either way you have a nice rig coming your way.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's my long winded way I landed on the merc. Th yamaha is as much of an up charge as a 90hp evinrude but from what I understand doesn't have much more top end speed than the 60 hp zuke/etec. The merc has the exact same displacement as the Yamaha 70 and will have a 2-3 more mph than the zuke. Also the Suzuki weighs 229 and the merc weighs 247. ill take 2-3 mph for an additional 18 pounds. I mean at the end of the day I just lost 20 pounds so really a thinner me and a merc weighs the less than the fatter me and the zuke lol


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Do you live in the Carolinas? Think I spike with you before. May want to consider the an 80lb thrust TM. Depending on where you fish the 55lb is going to struggle on heavy current days especially if you're fighting the wind too. Just a thought.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats on the new ride. Only thing I'd reconsider is the flush mounted GPS. Unless a boat has a hard top to eliminate sun/glare, sometimes a flush mounted unit has a very limited good viewing angle especially in the direct sunlight. I've alway had a removable mount on my skiffs so you can tilt/swivel to get the best image.

Good Luck!


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Net 30 said:


> Congrats on the new ride. Only thing I'd reconsider is the flush mounted GPS. Unless a boat has a hard top to eliminate sun/glare, sometimes a flush mounted unit has a very limited good viewing angle especially in the direct sunlight. I've alway had a removable mount on my skiffs so you can tilt/swivel to get the best image.
> 
> Good Luck!


Good point.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

YnR said:


> Do you live in the Carolinas? Think I spike with you before. May want to consider the an 80lb thrust TM. Depending on where you fish the 55lb is going to struggle on heavy current days especially if you're fighting the wind too. Just a thought.


Yeah I'm in Charleston, Young right? Yeah I'm just nervous about the extra battery weight. Is it that bad with a 55?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Congrats on the new ride. Only thing I'd reconsider is the flush mounted GPS. Unless a boat has a hard top to eliminate sun/glare, sometimes a flush mounted unit has a very limited good viewing angle especially in the direct sunlight. I've alway had a removable mount on my skiffs so you can tilt/swivel to get the best image.
> 
> Good Luck!


I had one flush mounted on my scout and ran into that issue some when running but never really struggled too much with it. I'm pretty familiar with most of the water I run so it's more for the clean look. I'm gonna talk to Kevin though and see if I can run one with and without flush mount to see what I'll like more.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Yeah I'm in Charleston, Young right? Yeah I'm just nervous about the extra battery weight. Is it that bad with a 55?


I'll second the 24v TM. You are familiar with my copperhead, and there were many times I needed more thrust than what my 55# had to offer. For example, when navigating the marsh creeks against a moving tide, my 55# would barely inch along. I'd imagine you will be fishing a lot of tidal creeks and marsh, and those Carolina tides are waayy stronger than our txt tides (my folks live in Litchfield beach and I've seen those creeks MOVING). To compensate for weight, maybe you could downsize your batteries or pay more money for some lighter gel or agm batteries.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> I'll second the 24v TM. You are familiar with my copperhead, and there were many times I needed more thrust than what my 55# had to offer. For example, when navigating the marsh creeks against a moving tide, my 55# would barely inch along. I'd imagine you will be fishing a lot of tidal creeks and marsh, and those Carolina tides are waayy stronger than our txt tides (my folks live in Litchfield beach and I've seen those creeks MOVING). To compensate for weight, maybe you could downsize your batteries or pay more money for some lighter gel or agm batteries.


How impolite of me.....forgot to say CONGRATS!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Well looks like I'm going 24v folks.

Does anyone know how the audio controls work on the Simrad? If I can control my audio there there would be no point to get the fusion. 

Also Stiffy Hybrid or Carbon Marine GL2R?


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Well looks like I'm going 24v folks.
> 
> Does anyone know how the audio controls work on the Simrad? If I can control my audio there there would be no point to get the fusion.
> 
> Also Stiffy Hybrid or Carbon Marine GL2R?


Don't count out the Bluetooth only head units...JL makes a sweet one, and wetsounds has one too. Only requires a 3/4" hole and takes up practically no space.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Congrats on the new EC Todd. Ram swivel mount for the GPS works well and allows adjustment for viewing standing or sitting and you can remove the electronics for storage out of the elements. I understand your cost concerns but the Yamaha will hold value if that makes a difference to you. If you ever intend to do shallow flats sight fishing make sure the TM is mounted so it can be easily removed. In other words flush mount threaded connections in the bow deck that allow you to bolt the TM bracket to the deck. For push poles I would buy the less expensive if you think you are more of a TM guy with a family or the best and lightest if you think you will push the skiff shallow more often. The TM makes the skiff more versatile for sure, but try not to compromise too much on either the TM side (24 v) or the technical poling skiff side(light weight/Stiffy guide) or you could find yourself not being happy with either method.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I like the idea of bolts in the deck rather than the MK quick release! I'm really only going to be using a trolling motor for fishing deeper water trout and going along docks. I'll be way more push pole for flood tides and low tide creeks. I honestly wasn't going to put a trolling motor on at all until I talked to Scotty up here at the fly shop and he brought up fishing socks at night. The swivel mount gps sounds like a good option instead of flush mounting. I'm going to do some research on that for sure. Thanks guys.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

These are a nice solid option to the Ram Mounts.....

http://www.scanstrut.com/products/rokk


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I prefer the flush mount for the cleaner look but always kept the unit covered when I wasn't using the boat and had the boat covered or stored in the garage. If it was left out in the elements I'd probably leave it on the gimbal. 

One of the downsides to the gimbal mount and the main reason I went to a flush mount is that people will try to use the gps as a grab rail which sucks when they snap it off the mount. I've seen some rigs that have a grab bar that traverses over the gps which would help prevent any damage to the unit.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I just talked to a guy who has the flush mount on his fury and he said so far in the year he has had his boat glare hasn't been an issue with the angle of the flush mount console. So for me it looks like the flush out stays. I'm going to put a cover on the gps unit and keeping the boat in my garage so it should be all good.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

This boat should be perfect for the lowcountry. Jetties on calm days in the fall, windy winter time sight fishing, and the flood tides.


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

Congrats on the new whip. I'd make another suggestion as well. I would ditch the co pilot and get the ipilot. There is a night and day difference and honestly I'd take a hand tiller over the Co pilot. The other thing is when considering the GPS mount being flush, would you ever want a different size etc? I recently picked up a used fury. It's going to east cape Wednesday to get the final touches installed. As for push poles I've been using a carbon marine G2LR for over 3 years and absolutely love it.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks man, I've had the pilot and copilot and when I had the ipilot I found myself not using the extra features as much as just steering around from the back of the boat or on the cooler up front.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks for the thread, I will be getting my Fury in November as well and this is all great info! Well I am still between a Lostmen and Fury for down here in Louisiana, but I will be heading to Florida in a couple months to try them out. Our set ups will be very similar except I am going with a tiller setup in the 60 with jackplate. I was going to go 55lb ipilot as well but maybe I should look into the 24v system. Although Louisiana currents are rarely ripping, at least not where I'll fish. Please share any changes you decide on with me!

Right now I am trying to keep mine skinny so I am going with completely open cockpit, no grab bar or anything, micro power pole, and oversized platform with ipilot up front. Thinking of putting tach and water pressure gauge under rear poling platform.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Will do. I'm going to the shop Friday and will let you know if i decide to change anything. I'm thinking if I go the 24v route I'm going to do the 70lb sp. They're a lot less than the ST and the SP co-pilot I had pulled my 20' scout anywhere it needed to go.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I went down today to ride in the hey a check out the new boat Kevin has been
Posting. After looking at the new boat I decided to go a whole new route. Got my with that boat in Haint blue with a haint blue console and a zuke 60 instead of the merc. I'm keeping almost everything else the same except I've decided to go no trolling motor. Gonna get a base plate mounted in case I get one later but I'm stupid pumped. I got to meet fishtrapper today as well so all in all it was a great day. Minus the 11hr round trip. I'll post pics of progress in a couple weeks when the build starts.


----------



## kenb (Aug 21, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> Congrats on the new EC Todd. Ram swivel mount for the GPS works well and allows adjustment for viewing standing or sitting and you can remove the electronics for storage out of the elements. I understand your cost concerns but the Yamaha will hold value if that makes a difference to you. If you ever intend to do shallow flats sight fishing make sure the TM is mounted so it can be easily removed. In other words flush mount threaded connections in the bow deck that allow you to bolt the TM bracket to the deck. For push poles I would buy the less expensive if you think you are more of a TM guy with a family or the best and lightest if you think you will push the skiff shallow more often. The TM makes the skiff more versatile for sure, but try not to compromise too much on either the TM side (24 v) or the technical poling skiff side(light weight/Stiffy guide) or you could find yourself not being happy with either method.


Ram does not make a mount for the Simrad GO7 XSE.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm pretty sure same mount as the Lowrance Elite 7ti. Contact RAM. Their CS is good.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The metal Ram base can be adapted to almost any electronics base. I had to drill two new holes in the Ram base for the best fit to the e78 or a78 Raymarine.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

What is the new 'sparkles' boat? Basically an EVO w/ less (zero?) deadrise?


----------



## Pablo Hone6 (Oct 2, 2016)

Congrats on the new rig. I debated on building one vs finding a used one and I am a sucker for a deal. 
I just bought a barely used Vantage VHP and took it out this weekend for the first time. First and finish are awesome so you should love that on the Fury as well. 
I agree with some others, I had a 60 Merc on a Mitzi 17 and needed more. If you fish solo then you are fine but 2 or 3 in the boat you will want more. I would also likely not do the jumpseat cooler console, I would do the flat front console and put a Yeti 125 with a cushion running the length of the boat for a seat in front of the console. Did that on the Mitzi and had more fish and drink room. 
Also if I would have built I likely would have done the flush mount console for the Garmin 740s I have. The Garmin is pretty cool. 
Also, you doing trim tabs and a jack plate? This VHP is more dependent on the trim tabs then any boat I have owned. 
Pablo


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

E-money said:


> Thanks for the thread, I will be getting my Fury in November as well and this is all great info! Well I am still between a Lostmen and Fury for down here in Louisiana, but I will be heading to Florida in a couple months to try them out. Our set ups will be very similar except I am going with a tiller setup in the 60 with jackplate. I was going to go 55lb ipilot as well but maybe I should look into the 24v system. Although Louisiana currents are rarely ripping, at least not where I'll fish. Please share any changes you decide on with me!
> 
> Right now I am trying to keep mine skinny so I am going with completely open cockpit, no grab bar or anything, micro power pole, and oversized platform with ipilot up front. Thinking of putting tach and water pressure gauge under rear poling platform.


My buddy has a lostman that I have fished in a lot. Has a console and fishes 2 just fine. Real skinny about 1\2 a push pole foot. 50 HP Honda runs 30 MPH WO
But very wet in any chop


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> My buddy has a lostman that I have fished in a lot. Has a console and fishes 2 just fine. Real skinny about 1\2 a push pole foot. 50 HP Honda runs 30 MPH WO
> But very wet in any chop


I actually landed on a fury. I will be getting it the week of thanksgiving


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

E-money said:


> I actually landed on a fury. I will be getting it the week of thanksgiving


Great choice! You will love it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Guide greenish color
> Mercury 60
> Center console with jumpseat
> Flush mount Simrad GO7 XSE
> ...


Sweet!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Well E-Money posted his so I figured I might as well post mine. I finalized everything with Adam at East Cape this morning and should have my hull in the mold sometime this week or early next week. Unlike Eric, a lot of my build changed.

Evo S (shallow edition) (Sparkles)
Suzuki 60
Flush Mount Center Console Jumpseat
Two Cup holders in Console, one in poling platform, one in casting platform
all NMEA gauges
Simrad GO7 XSE with Downscan 
All electronics and batteries in console
JL Audio Bluetooth Receiver
Wetsounds SW65i Speakers in front bulkhead
JBL MA6002 Amp (Thanks to Whiskey I matched the amp output to speakers perfectly)
Quick relase bracket for TM that I might add later. (better to have it and not use it)
Battery Tender TM plug mounted in front bulkhead
3 Door console
12v Plug in glove box
Vertical mount switches in glove box
Oversized Casting platform matching front hatch
Vantage style poling platform vs the standard EVO style
Blackout package
Blackout trailer
Removable tongue on trailer

Color i'm doing SW Pool Blue on the hull and the console and Matterhorn white on the deck.

I went with that blue because its a Charleston approved color for the "haint" blue porch ceilings. I had to throw some Charleston Flare on my dream skiff.

Kevin is pretty confident that I'll be able to pick up Thanksgiving week so fingers are crossed. I'll keep updating with pictures as I get them. I'm more excited than I've been in a long time, this has been a process over 2 years and 316 posts on this site and I wouldn't know nearly as much as I do now without y'all so thanks.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Scratch that, Adam sent an email and it looks like it won't go in the mold until the first week of November. Doesn't matter it's going to be sick. If you haven't seen the pics or videos of the new Evo then you need to. May be poking the bear but hells what?


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

mtoddsolomon said:


> May be poking the bear but hells what?


*gasp*!!!!


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Link to vids?


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I really like those guys at EC. They helped quite a bit with my restoration, especially Adam. I think you'll be very happy with that skiff...I'm very interested to see more about the evo s skiffs.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Any videos of the new skiff?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry, been out of town for the last couple of days. I don't have any videos but hopefully here in the next week or so I'll have some pics up of the build start.


----------

